# Btcnj Ramapo Rally



## ROAD&DIRT (Mar 27, 2009)

Anybody riding in the Ramapo Rally August 16th? 
Signed up for the 62 miler... looking to do my first century:eek6: 

http://www.btcnj.com/ramaporally/


----------



## ezdoesit (Sep 7, 2008)

I'll be there doing the 50 miler.:thumbsup:


----------



## jkmacman (Feb 6, 2009)

*ramapo rally on motion based*

i led the family ride at the ramapo rally last year

http://trail.motionbased.com/trail/activity/6542412
this year i'm thinking about heading down the shore for my birthday week end


----------



## Bluffplace (Jul 30, 2008)

I'm doing the 100 miler with my bike club - Rockland Bike Club


----------



## ckelly49 (Jul 9, 2006)

100 or 125 depending how I'm feeling and how hot it is.


----------



## bothfeet (Aug 21, 2006)

I see the courses are marked in different colors - anyone know what the color codes are for the different courses? I can't ride on Sunday but I thought I might try the 25 or 50 sometime in the future.


----------



## ezdoesit (Sep 7, 2008)

:thumbsup: 
Just came back from the 50 miler at the Ramapo Rally and it was a hot,hot day but lot's of really good people around and to ride with on and off.
The turn out was great,the food not to bad and of course the people that run this Rally were top notch.
Can you tell I am a member.
Hope anyone else who was there enjoyed them selfs.
Did I mention it was hot.


----------



## Mdeth1313 (Nov 1, 2001)

Have the routes changed recently? I used to go back (former member, moved to dutchess county (NY) to ride the century, then they changed it from that incredibly hilly monster to something w/ 1,000,000 turns (hyperbole). If they ever change it back to something more challenging, it might be worth making the trip again (just my opinion, of course).


----------



## ckelly49 (Jul 9, 2006)

I ended up riding the century. It was outrageously hot and humid today; always a fun ride though.


----------



## gleeclub (Feb 28, 2009)

same here. completed the century today. it was very hot. 

btw, i have to point out that there were 5 official rest stops on the 100 with another one that was unofficial making 6 for the day. course was tough. i think the weather had something to do with it. rest stops had everything a rider needed. something has to be done with the road markers. there were at least 3 instances where several riders missed a turn or there was no markers post turn off. post ride meal was fine. 

took the nj transit from nyc and bike the one/two miles to the starting point.


----------



## ckelly49 (Jul 9, 2006)

The group I was with missed a turn off Fanny and on the way back to the course we picked up 4 others that had missed it also.


----------



## gleeclub (Feb 28, 2009)

same here ckelly. missed the left turn on fanny. i was in a group of 3 that got picked up with 2 others after they told us they went too far.


----------



## ROAD&DIRT (Mar 27, 2009)

I too rode the 50+ miler at the... The course was mapped out nice. I agree, lots of good people riding and running the event. Hats off to the coordinators... great job :thumbsup:

I also made a wrong turn with a small group of riders, Thankfully we realized it only a few hundred feet in and made quick turn around back on course


----------



## DrSmile (Jul 22, 2006)

Anyone eat the Italian sandwich at the 50 mile Kessler stop? I got the worst case of food poisoning I've ever experienced, had to stay home today because I can't keep anything down. Needless to say I am wickedly dehydrated, I'm sipping tiny gulps of water to keep from throwing up again.


----------



## ckelly49 (Jul 9, 2006)

DrSmile said:


> Anyone eat the Italian sandwich at the 50 mile Kessler stop? I got the worst case of food poisoning I've ever experienced, had to stay home today because I can't keep anything down. Needless to say I am wickedly dehydrated, I'm sipping tiny gulps of water to keep from throwing up again.



I passed on that. Cold cut sandwich sitting out in that heat for hours seemed like a bad idea in the middle of a century.


----------

